# Hi from Calgary



## Morris (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi all im a j man machinist. i recently picked up a syil x4 mini mill. I am looking forward to building some projects with it. I mostly run cnc lathe . but have put in lots of time on manual lathe and mill. I am here to help if i can. but ill probably have as many questions as i do answers.


----------



## sorrelcreek (Feb 20, 2016)

Welcome Morris always great to have more members on the forum. We have some good chats on this forum and great people.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 20, 2016)

Welcome, Welcome welcome. I am really glad to have you on board. For those of you that dont know (yet) this guy is a brilliant machinist and a powerhouse of knowledge in the industry. Looking forward to future groupe projects.


----------



## Janger (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Morris!


----------



## EricB (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey Morris, welcome aboard!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 22, 2016)

Welcome @Morris !

What are you working on? Any projects to share with the group?

JW


----------



## Crosche (Jun 5, 2019)

Morris said:


> Hi all im a j man machinist. i recently picked up a syil x4 mini mill. I am looking forward to building some projects with it. I mostly run cnc lathe . but have put in lots of time on manual lathe and mill. I am here to help if i can. but ill probably have as many questions as i do answers.



Hi Morris, 

I have a Syil knock off cnc machine that I am having grief with. It doesn't seem to hold tolerances very well. Do you have any suggestions as to what I can do to tune this machine up?

Thanks, 

Chad


----------



## Hruul (Dec 10, 2019)

Welcome Morris.


----------

